# How soon can a cat get pregnant?



## nicki2202

How soon can a cat get pregnant after having a litter? The vet told me my cat would be ok until she stops feeding her kitten. I want to get her spayed asap but as she is still feeding her kitten I need to wait


----------



## Soupie

cats _can_ start calling a couple of weeks after giving birth ... so as soon as she calls she can get pregnant


----------



## helz

My very horny cat (that got preggers at 3 1/2 months) started calling the day after giving birth... you will be pleased to know, she is now spayed.


----------



## nicki2202

OMG, so the vet is wrong and my cat could already be pregnant again 
I haven't heard her in call or saw any other signs so hopefully she is not pregnant then, I will try my hardest to keep her in now until she can be spayed


----------



## lizward

It's theoretically possible but not likely - even if mated, a queen who is feeding kittens may well not get pregnant.

Liz


----------



## Lumpy

I didn't think a cat could get pregnant when feeding but when my cat Mogling had a litter 13 years ago I kept two of her babies and she was still feeding them when she went to be spayed. Sadly, she was pregnant again which came as a shock to me. I had had no idea she had called either time - it must have been very subtle. I went ahead with the spaying which the vet agreed with as she was only young herself and her first litter had really taken it out of her. 

It was a horrendous decision to have to make and I got Tabitha spayed as soon as I could after her litter earlier this year so that the same thing didn't happen again. She was still feeding her fur babies when she was spayed and was fine afterwards so maybe I was lucky. I did try to keep her in but she won't use a litter tray so went out to the garden to do what she had to and then came straight back in to be with her babies. I was very relieved once she was spayed and the three fur babies I am keeping will all be done as soon as my vet says it is OK.

Much as I love cats, eight is quite enough


----------



## Biawhiska

wean the kittens, when they are fully weaned take the cat to be spayed. don't let her out until she is done.

my cat was spayed when the kittens were 7 weeks old. no problems.


----------



## helz

fluffypurrs said:


> wean the kittens, when they are fully weaned take the cat to be spayed. don't let her out until she is done.
> 
> my cat was spayed when the kittens were 7 weeks old. no problems.


Yeah mine too, actually mine were 8 weeks old, becuase we had to give mum a week to dry up.


----------



## nicki2202

fluffypurrs said:


> wean the kittens, when they are fully weaned take the cat to be spayed. don't let her out until she is done.
> 
> my cat was spayed when the kittens were 7 weeks old. no problems.


she only had the one kitten....he is 6 weeks old and being a little beggar to get weaned...he wont eat kitten food at all, just goes up to it and sniffs then walks away. I have tried him with kitten recipes Ive read on here but he wont eat that either.  I would really like hom to start eating soon so that I can get mummy spayed asap...he is staying with us though so he is going to keep goin after her milk.


----------



## nicki2202

Lumpy said:


> I didn't think a cat could get pregnant when feeding but when my cat Mogling had a litter 13 years ago I kept two of her babies and she was still feeding them when she went to be spayed. Sadly, she was pregnant again which came as a shock to me. I had had no idea she had called either time - it must have been very subtle. I went ahead with the spaying which the vet agreed with as she was only young herself and her first litter had really taken it out of her.
> 
> It was a horrendous decision to have to make and I got Tabitha spayed as soon as I could after her litter earlier this year so that the same thing didn't happen again. She was still feeding her fur babies when she was spayed and was fine afterwards so maybe I was lucky. I did try to keep her in but she won't use a litter tray so went out to the garden to do what she had to and then came straight back in to be with her babies. I was very relieved once she was spayed and the three fur babies I am keeping will all be done as soon as my vet says it is OK.
> 
> Much as I love cats, eight is quite enough


 That is what I dont want to happen....Poppy only had the one kitten and he is still feeding from her...he just wont take kitten food at all. Poppy is the same as your cat, she just wont go in the litter tray, she meows at the door to get out, if i ignore that she gets up on the window ledge and scratches to get out...she has damaged all the rubber draught excluder trying to get out I think ill call up the vet and see what he advises


----------



## Biawhiska

being a lone kitten he obviously has lots of milk and is happy with that. my kittens didn;t eat solids until they were 6.5 weeks old as there were just two of them.

is the food smelly? the smell can help intice the kitten and try warming it up!

also add a small amount of tuna (not good for kittens) but the smell made mine eat, they never touched food. one smell and taste of tuna one day then they ate proper kitten food.

don't worry about mum getting preggers so long as she is kept in. and the kitten will eat in time.


----------



## Biawhiska

speak to the vet yes good idea. don't worry if he still wants milk after she's spayed. mine carried on drinking milk when mum came home  well, more just suckling for comfort.


----------



## nicki2202

fluffypurrs said:


> wean the kittens, when they are fully weaned take the cat to be spayed. don't let her out until she is done.
> 
> my cat was spayed when the kittens were 7 weeks old. no problems.


 JUST NOTICED POPPY HAS ESCAPED, I THOUGHT SHE WAS IN HER BED IN THE CUPBOARD AND SHE IS NOT!! SHE MUST HAVE BEEN OUT FOR SOME TIME AS THE DOOR HAS NOT BEEN OPEN SINCE ABOUT 3PM. WILL THE KITTEN BE OK WITHOUT HER FOR SO LONG? WILL HE BE HUNGRY? i HAVE BEEN OUT SHOUTING HER AND CANNOT FIND HER ANYWHERE...I SURE HOPE SHE IS OK


----------



## Biawhiska

oh no  

try giving the kitten some kitten formula milk. or try getting him to lick food from your finger.

hope mum cat is ok and not having fun with the local tom


----------



## nicki2202

I hope she is not....I really want to get her spayed, shes had one litter and that was an accident, we have a new wee kitty out it....but dont need no more lol 
I have cimicat in, so i'll go and mix that up for when he wakes up....hopefully he takes some and I hope Poppy returns home soon


----------



## Angeli

I hope she isn't for her sake either. To have another litter so soon after the present one would be extremely hard on her health.

Perhaps you should consider an abortion and have her speyed at the same time.


----------



## Biawhiska

Hope she comes home. Let us know how the kitten gets on, i'm sure he'll start eating even if you syringe him some cimicat too. I'd book Mum in next week!!! As yes being pregnant again will do her no favours.

My Mums Moggie got pregnant and escaped after. Mum took her to be spayed and turns out she was pregnant, not far gone at all, so the vet gave her an abortion and spayed her.


----------



## nicki2202

Well Poppy appeared back....she isnt interested in the kitten at all though, she just jumped away from him and went into her bed, he got in beside her and she jumped out, so i brought him through with me and shes asleep in her bed. 
Simba did have a little bit of baby rice and lapped up a little cimicat....not much but its a start


----------

